# Heizung/Warmwasser mit PC



## cyberhofi (16. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich renoviere aktuell mein Haus inkl. Heizungsanlage und bin auf die Idee gekommen da den PC mit einzubeinden.
Gleich vorweg: ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass es groß was bringt ich würde es nur machen "weil es geht".

Ich hab eine Heizung mit Holzkessel und einen 1000L Pupperspeicher mit einem extra Edelstahlwärmetauscher für  das Warmwasser. Das heißt im Sommer ist die Heizung die Heizung in der Regel aus und der Puffer muss nur zum duschen lauwarm sein (z.B. 40°C) . Im Pufferspeicher habe ich sogar ganz unten noch einen Wärmetauscher frei.

 Da ich kein Heizungswasser im PC haben möchte würde ich noch einen Plattenwärmetauscher zwischen PC und und dem Pufferspeicher machen, dazu brauche ich natürlich noch eine zweite Pumpe.

Für den Winter (Heizungswasser warm) würde ich einen Umschalter integrieren, dass ich auf einen normalen Radiator umschalten kann.
Ist euch so ein Umschalter für Wasserkühlungen bekannt? Der Krempel aus dem Heizungsbau ist dazu zu klobig.

Vielleicht reicht der PC im Sommer ja fürs duschen oder zumindest um die Verluste vom Puffer auszugleichen.


----------



## Schori (16. September 2021)

Vorne weg, Brauchwasser sollte einmal am Tag min 60°C erreichen ansonsten riskiert man Legionellen.

Dein PC hat doch keine X kW Heizleistung oder?
Du würdest mit so einem Aufbau nur deinen PC aufheizen statt zu kühlen.


----------



## Rapotur (18. September 2021)

Naja, er kühlt ihn dann doch, und zwar so das zumindest kein Schwitzwasser entsteht.
Wenn du eh renovierst würde ich sogar mir einen Radiator draussen aufstellen / bzw. einen ganzen Kreislauf wenn man mal Benchen will im Winter etc.


----------



## seventyseven (18. September 2021)

Ich bin Staatlich gepr. Heizungs, Lüftungs und Klimatechniker.

Nein, bitte bitte nicht.

Desweiteren, 40°c durch die Schlange im Puffer bedeutet zwangsweise im Leitungsnetz, mit einem durchschnittlichen Verlust von 2-5k (Je nach Leitung, Isolierung und Verlegung) bis zur Entnahmestelle, absolute Legionellen Gefahr.

Dies gilt bei allen Temperaturen unter 45°c bei der am weit entferntesten Entnahmestelle.

Heizungswasser, und Trinkwasser sollte man als Laie niemals anfassen. Ich hab 11 Jahre im Handwerk gearbeitet und da schon viel zu viel gesehen.

Die paar W an Abwärme bringen einen feuchten pups. Der Wärmetauscher, allein durch die höhere gegenüberstehende Temperatur, wird so durchgewärmt, das du den PC grillst.

Wenn du passive Energie sammeln willst, hau dir Solarplatten aufs Dach. Da bekommst du selbst im Winter stellenweise 40 grad in den Puffer.


----------



## cyberhofi (19. September 2021)

Zum Thema Legionellen: Das ist ein Hygienespeicher, da steht kaum Wasser im Puffer. Im Sommer macht es  keinen Unterschied ob der PC Dran ist oder nicht, da kaum geheizt wird.

Wieso sollte ich meinen PC grillen wenn der Speicher nur genutzt wird wenn das Wasser kalt genug ist?


----------



## seventyseven (19. September 2021)

So. 

Meine Beratung kostet normalerweise Geld. 

Du willst nach dem Wärmetauscher und vor dem PC eine Umschaltung auf Radiator und kühlerem Wasser.
Die Wärme drückt sich durch den Wärmetauscher sowie jegliche Umschaltung durch.
Das kleine Volumen in der Leitung zu deinem PC heizt sich auch mit auf.
Ist nun mal so das Wärme zum kälteren Medium wandert (Auf die Regeln der Thermodynamik gehe ich jetzt nicht weiter ein).


Sprich, du verlierst Wärme aus dem Puffer. 




Zu den Legionellen:

Da dein Puffer auch im Sommer mind. 45°c haben sollte (Mir schei*egal was dein Heizungsbauer/Meister erzählt alles darunter ist pfusch und hygienisch äußerst bedenklich). Nochmal, wenn nur 40°c im Puffer sind, nimmst du mit der Schlange durch die das Frischwasser läuft keine 40°c auf sondern weniger. An der Entnahmestelle kommt dann nochmal weniger durch Temperaturverluste an. Hier Sprechen wir sicher von 2-3 Kelvin, grob geschätzt.
Je nach nach Dimension und Leitungsführung kann es im Rohr zu einer Stagnation kommen. Hierbei Zirkuliert es im inneren des Rohrs und im Außenbereich stagniert es. Bei Stagnation und 40-45°c führen sich diese im übrigen besonders Wohl. Da entstehen ganze Orgien => Optimale Vermehrungsgrundlage.

Ein neuer/moderner Puffer verliert ca 3,5kwh in 24h (Außer du baust deinen Wärmevernichter ein dann ists mehr)

Ich gehe davon aus dass du alle 2-3 Tage anfeuerst ? Ich würde dir raten den Puffer (Oberstes Thermomenter an der Schlange) nicht unter 45°c fallen zu lassen. 

Nochmal kurz und knapp oder *TLDR;*

Dein Vorhaben ist sinnlos. Du verlierst am Ende nur unnötig Energie. Die 20w die da mal von deinem PC im Heizungsraum ankommen bringen dir rein gar nichts und Kühlen kannst du den PC mit den 40°c im Sommer auch nicht.
Hol dir eine gebrauchte Wärmepumpe die reziprok funktioniert (Kühlen kann) und bastle damit rum. (Solange du den Kühlkreislauf nicht anfasst).


----------



## Rapotur (19. September 2021)

Dann sollte er wenn er jetzt eh alles umbaut sich extern einen Mora aufstellen und die Anlage in ruhe lassen.


----------

